
AOL+HuffPo Why It is Not Really a Good Deal - domino
http://gigaom.com/2011/02/07/aol-huffington-post-and-why-it-is-not-really-a-good-deal/
======
retube
10x revenues... what's their profit margin I wonder. For this to be a decent
buy they must 50% at least.

